# Tampa Area Ring Club



## jeff gamber (Feb 15, 2010)

I am a ring enthusiast and am looking for people in the Tampa Area to start a ring club. I currently have a trainer and expereinced decoy, but he is not NARA certified. I learned through Apache Ring Club that there may be a NARA Decoy in the area so please contact me.

Looking for people to head the club, but a "team player" mentality is a must. 

Please call me at 727-481-4040 if you are intersted or have any guidance.


----------

